# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Ubuntu Women >  Nominations for the Ubuntu Women Project Leadership Position

## elizabeth

Cross-posting from the Ubuntu Women Mailing list:




> NOMINATIONS for the UBUNTU WOMEN LEADERSHIP Position are open from December 10-23, 2009. See process, timeline and responsibilities below:
> 
> *Election process:*
> 
> Call for nominations. Each candidate will use a wiki template in a standard location (wiki.ubuntu-women.org/UbuntuWomen/LeadershipNominations/January2010/<name>) 
> 
> When the call for nominations deadline is complete, there will be a call for testimonials for the provided nominations.
> 
> When the testimonials deadline is complete, the CC is sent the final list of nominations and they will decide on a leader.
> ...


Original mailing list post can be viewed here:

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/002309.html

----------


## juancarlospaco

Nice, keep working...

----------


## elizabeth

Amber Graner was selected for the leadership role.

Ubuntu Women Leadership Appointment Announcement

Thanks to everyone who participated in this process  :Smile:

----------


## nour_al_imen

*Hi,

*I'm a member of the LoCo Tunisian team. I really love the idea and hope to be a member from your team.

Thanks.

----------

